# Thin lining stem cells and gcsf



## Guest (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I'm in between tries, in fact I have myself a two years off trying! 
I have uterus lining issues, in that it won't thicken.....
I've tried high oestrogen dosage put in vaginally, and orally, viagra pessaries, clexane, the highest it reached was 6.3mm.
I'm considering trying eitherG-CSF washes or stem cell treatment as a last try before giving up on this route.

Has anyone tried stem cell treatment before to thicken their lining? 

Thank you


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Hi

I haven't tried GCSF or stem cell treatment but just wondered whether you have actually had transfer with these lining levels ? And BFN or have they abandoned?
As you will see from my signature I had lining troubles with a few FET. Attempts.
I got to 7.2mm which they wanted to abandon again for third time... Although the quality of lining was good with triple stripe ....

I Decided I had to see this through and insisted on transfer and my little one is due in two weeks.

So I guess I just wanted to give you hope that we are all wonderfully individual and the lining is only a very small part of the overall battle.

Also, have you had hysteroscopy and biopsy to check for any abnormalities? 
I swear the biopsy (which was normal for me but acts in a similar way to the endo scratch in encouraging fresh tissue growth) gave me a much better quality of lining if not size ....
X


----------

